# a zoo bird



## JonMikal (Feb 18, 2006)

i have no clue what it is...just loved the curiosity in it's expression


----------



## Calliope (Feb 18, 2006)

hey, that's the same look you give me whenever I talk to you...

Nice capture!  :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Feb 18, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> hey, that's the same look you give me whenever I talk to you...
> 
> Nice capture!  :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 21, 2006)

Ok - now THAT was funny!


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 21, 2006)

im still trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## tpe (Feb 22, 2006)

it looks like a baby cassawory, mad expression too, reall muppet of the bird world.

tim


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2006)

"Cassawory"?
Dictionary-time for Corinna here...
I would have thought baby Emu or so...
The photo is really lovely, that look is ever so special, so curious, yet cheeky --- yes "muppet" is a good word for this one .

Edit:
No such word in my dictionary  --- hmph...


----------



## tpe (Feb 22, 2006)

Sorry my spellling is atroci... er very bad, it was cassawary, the males are black and have a great big lump of bone on their head, but i am not sure they have it before they are sexually mature, and it looked a bit to black to be an emu and hairy for an ostritch, but i cant say i really know what i am getting my self into here , damn cute whatever it is, and nice to see that captured... i didnt think any of the others in the ostritch family were black all the way up like that when young.

Fantastic birds, even though they are so dangerous they have such an inquisative behaviour that makes them very endering when tame, if a little scary when they take everything out of your purse or pockets to show their mates .

tim


----------



## Arch (Feb 22, 2006)

Well whatever it is....its funny lookin


----------



## Mack (Feb 22, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> "Cassawory"?
> Dictionary-time for Corinna here...
> I would have thought baby Emu or so...
> The photo is really lovely, that look is ever so special, so curious, yet cheeky --- yes "muppet" is a good word for this one .
> ...


see here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cassowary love the shot, might be a cassowary looks bit like a emu to me, what zoo is this?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 22, 2006)

national zoo in DC


----------



## Mack (Feb 22, 2006)

hmm odd dont imagine seing a cassowary there


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 22, 2006)

Mack said:
			
		

> hmm odd dont imagine seing a cassowary there


 
it's hard imagine people there as run down as it looks these days...they focus all their funding on the panda house.


----------



## tpe (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks like they are pretty keen on this family if it was outside then they have a rhea (they look very grey in the pics) and a cassawary if it was with the kangaroos then they have an emu if they kept their web site up to date

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Birds/Exhibit/default.cfm?exhibit=Outside%20Exhibit
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Birds/Index/default.cfm?id=50

Turning out quite a mystery zoo bird this one...

tim

P.S the eye colour may be a givaway, or the ruff at the base of the neck?

the emu looks the closest, but females probably dont look much like males?
http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Birds/Images/Bigpic/emu3.jpg


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 22, 2006)

my guess would be the emu at this point.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 22, 2006)

NIce hair.   Looks like a former band member.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 22, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> NIce hair. Looks like a former band member.


 
:lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 22, 2006)

how in the heck did you get that shot of pallie?? i told you anicole would kill me if you showed it....dang jm.... cant trust any one in dc....leanred that durning the nixon years...hmm...

great shot, really....  love the expression...and the eyes.... the feather hair....cool....( i didnt know you did zoos.....that means you can come to arkansas.......we got fruits, nuts, and animals galore...)


----------



## anicole (Feb 23, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how in the heck did you get that shot of pallie?? i told you anicole would kill me if you showed it....dang jm.... cant trust any one in dc....leanred that durning the nixon years...hmm...
> 
> great shot, really.... love the expression...and the eyes.... the feather hair....cool....( i didnt know you did zoos.....that means you can come to arkansas.......we got fruits, nuts, and animals galore...)


 
Boy ... you're just a reeeeeaaaaaal comedienne, ain'tcha?  

I'm not the black haired one of our trio Grimmz, my friend ... YOU are ...


----------



## kelox (Feb 23, 2006)

Kinda looks like a guy I used to work with!!!! His hair was just like that.


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats just too cool.


----------

